# Hoping to get into whitewater rowing



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

What a great, helpful forum. I have already viewed a lot of good advice about getting started in whitewater, but thought I would throw out a few questions. A bit of background: I have always wanted to get into whitewater rowing, especially for the allure of multi-day trips on Western Rivers. I spent a year kayaking when I lived in Idaho - I loved it, but never got great. After moving to Seattle over 10 years ago, I gradually lost touch. Then marriage, kids, career - you know how it goes. Much of my free time, though, is spent on the rivers of Washington, Idaho, and Montana flyfishing. I use a single person pontoon type boat (Watermaster) and I have fallen in love with this mode of travelling through the wilderness. This summer, a few friends and I floated the Smith River in MT - two of us in Watermasters, alternating with 2 in a 16 foor NRS raft with a fishing frame. Between us, we had zero experience rafting, and although the Smith likely provokes yawns among experienced boaters, it was humbling the first couple of days spinning 360s and bouncing off canyon walls. Yet since I got back from my float all I can think about is learning more and doing more. So... some questions:

1. Thoughts on Whitewater Schools?: I see these on the web. Everything from Swiftwater Rescue courses to week long guide schools. I definitely plan to take the Swiftwater Rescue course, but are there strong opinions about the usefulness of these longer courses? On paper they sound great but I'm curious if anyone has done this before? A friend and I have discussed doing a 6 day course with OARS on the Rogue next Spring. Thoughts?

2. Thoughts on gaining local experience? I know there is no substitute for a gaggle of friends who raft and are willing to swap endless knowledge for a 1/2 rack of beer. Unfortunately I really don't have any friends who raft. I'm a little reluctant to shell out thousands for gear until I have had more time on the water.

3. Any folks in the Northwest have any thoughts about beginner rivers/ runs once I do get set up?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice. This seems like a great community - part of the reason I want to get into it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

*White water club*

The very first thing to do is find and join a local white water club!!!! I live in the desert and our club has been the gateway to learning the safe way to run rivers. If it were not for our local club I would still be on class one and two rivers, because of the club and the people I have become friends with the adventures and country I have experianced has been some of the highlights of my adult life. SYOTR


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

A Local seattle rafting club is wrrr. Check them out on facebook or yahoo groups. Have fun!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Dive in head first and never look back... It's a lifestyle and its amazing!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont follow me but, if you do drink whiskey


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

There's nothing like rafting on multi day trips. It's like backpacking except that you can bring all luxuries and crap you'd bring car camping. And you can eat really well. 

1. A SRT class is extremely valuable and you will get some great skills. I wouldn't do a guide school unless you are on a time crunch for an upcoming trip, which it doesn't sound like you are. Instead I would hook up with a local paddling crew. Either a paddle club, or put out on Facebook or Craigslist, etc that you're looking for padding partners. I think you would have more fun learning from local boater and find people you can keep running trips with. Guide/rafting schools can get expensive and you have to share your oar time with the other students. 

2. See number 1. Plus rent a raft for $75-150 a day with all gear to see if its something you want to invest in. 

3. I don't really know Washington water but from what I understand its mostly day trips. However a couple great multi day runs in Northern Oregon are the John Day and Grand Rhonde Rivers. Great camping, easy water (mostly flat to class 2). If you've kayaked for a year you should be able to navigate these. They are not too far from Seattle. The John Day is a spring and early summer river. The Grand Rhonde will run farther into the summer. 

Welcome aboard. But be careful rafting can become addictive.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Mileage. Is the key. Time on the water. Do it as much as you can. 

I know when I ran oar boat day trips or the longer trips I would let people run the boat up to a point. No bigger rapids, but if they were moving the boat and listening well I would turn them loose a bit more. See if you can get in that whitewater club and also look into fishing clubs. A guy who wants to row me down while I fish is win-win. You get an experienced eye watching you on not too hard of water, he or she gets to fish.

I don't know anything about the Oars course. I have run guide trainings for the company I used to work for. They were week long doing two runs a day of a 16 mile stretch of the Headwaters of the Salmon. I am sure there are other 'guide' schools around similar to what I did, if you want to wait until next spring. The Rogue is a great river. Fairly forgiving except for a couple of sections, it could be just the launch pad you need.


----------



## amatula15 (Jul 24, 2011)

*ARTA*

Hi
ARTA has a rowing school (www.*arta*.org/training/id_*rowing*.htm) every year in Idaho (Main Salmon). I considered going and may still go. From speaking to them, the trip is more relaxed than their raft guiding instructional programs and it sounds like so much fun too, with hot springs stops and side hikes. ARTA has a great reputation, although I haven't yet joined any of their trips.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

If you find that you like to raft, you will find friends that like to raft. Bring your positive and humble attitude, and a few extra beers, and you will be welcomed. We were ready to launch on Westwater today when a group of six showed up with a paddle boat. The Ranger asked if our group would keep them in sight - just in case. They stopped and had lunch with us above the rapids. They asked to follow our groups lines and I ran sweep. They did great! The camaraderie adds to everyone's enjoyment. Another wonderful day on the river!


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 for WRRR (Washington Recreational River Runners). One of the members held a rower's progression this past spring to help teach folks that wanted to get on the water. I found it very helpful.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Do a swift water course.

Also, consider contacting the local rafting companies. They probably hire weekend warriors, people who guide only on weekends. You'll be a slave to them, but you'll get the experience you need to determine if it's for you.

At least, that's how we found guides; hired and trained them, most of the newbies ran only weekends, and we drove them like $2 mules the first year. If they survived and had any talent at all we'd see if they wanted to run full time. Some could only run weekends because of jobs or family, which was fine.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I cannot believe I didn't find WRRR in my initial internet searches. This sounds great - I'll be posting on their Facebook site. I will definitely take all the advice to heart: I'll seek to get in lots of miles on the oars, will bring whiskey, beer, and a positive attitude, take a swiftwater rescue course, and hold off on the guide school for now (though the ARTA Salmon River course does look sweet). Thanks guys,

Dave


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> If you find that you like to raft, you will find friends that like to raft. Bring your positive and humble attitude, and a few extra beers, and you will be welcomed. We were ready to launch on Westwater today when a group of six showed up with a paddle boat. The Ranger asked if our group would keep them in sight - just in case. They stopped and had lunch with us above the rapids. They asked to follow our groups lines and I ran sweep. They did great! The camaraderie adds to everyone's enjoyment. Another wonderful day on the river!


This is really good advice. If you can get on somewhat populated rivers, just ask others what to expect down river. Ask a few questions about what to watch out for and ask if it's OK to follow them through the more difficult sections. If you see a group stopping to scout a rapid, stop and scout it with them. Ask them what their planned line is, etc.

I've never come across a group that wasn't willing to help a fellow boater out in this way, and most actually go out of their way to help ensure the safety of all on the river.

Definitely take the swiftwater rescue course. You'll learn a lot from that.


----------



## mcphats (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in a similar position. I just took a river orientation course with Colorado mountain college. See if the are any community colleges around with outdoor education programs. River Orientation is what they call it at CMC. 

It was great. Learned a ton, got lots of time paddle guiding and rowing. Plus, it was super affordable. 

I did spend the better portion of a week with a bunch of people significantly younger than me. Have an open mind. 

Enjoy!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Too bad you live in such a piss poor spot for whitewater. If your really committed I recommend Florida.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I am at a transition point with groups. A lot of the group I learned to paddle with is in their 50's, and I am in my 30's. Half of them don't go any more, and a lot of them go without their wives or kids. I love to take my wife and kids, so I am looking for new people to boat with. 
I started out as an inflatable kayaker, and now I have a raft only. I have never taken a class, but after 20 plus years of boating a fair amount of water, I might take the guide class that Wet Planet offers in Husum, Washington. Last time I checked, it's about 700 dollars, but you get class time, hands on river time, and the final part is a 3-4 day wilderness trip, typically the Owyhee in Southeast Oregon. You get time in someone else's boat, knowledge, a taste of the lifestyle, and a real overnight trip. 
So I am looking for portland area rafters to do day and overnight trips with in the following year. The group you paddle with has a huge impact every aspect of boating. Friendship, safety, your ability to learn, and just plain the fun factor. I am at a point where I am pretty confident in myself, so I look to other group members for support/ safety. For you, I'd be looking at people who have the experience and are willing to teach and stretch your skill level.
It is a lifestyle for most of us on here. Occasionally you'll meet someone who boats once in a while, but I boat 4 seasons. This is a great community on here, and I hope you dive in with both feet!


----------



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to a sport that has changed my life. Got into boating a few years ago and never looked back, started as a passenger in a paddle raft, acquired some gear than bought a little cat, acquired more gear, bought a bigger boat and this last year pulled my first permit on the Main Salmon. My advice, jump in head first and learn as much as possible. Also, I live in Washington, but on the right side of the mountains. Being in Spokane we have a class three run in town and are only a half days drive from the Clark Fork, Main Salmon, Lower Salmon, Grande Ronde, North Fork John Day, Main John Day, and Snake River. My dad lives in Seattle and makes all of our trips, he's 66 and just bought his first boat, rowed it down the North Fork John Day, and the Main Salmon, but he boats with good people. Also, that thing about extra beer and a good attitude, it goes a long way.


----------

